# tell me about your sona..



## Angel_patoo (May 8, 2020)

Hello here! How are you?

*Today, i'm a little curious, and i want to tell more about my fursona hihi <3*

_First, this is Angel (art by xKurimi ) :_







She is my little princess hihi! before to be a girl, she wase a boy QvQ, she love chocolate, and candy! She is a singer, and a musician (angel play guitare and piano). She is also passionat by aeronautic!

------------------------------------------------------------------

_This is Malone, my Fursona! Malone is a boy, but he can change him body for look like a girl uvu (art by me_) :






Malone represent myself! he is funny, he love draw, and make joke :>

--------------------------------------------------------------

_And for finish, Aydenn, my hyenna! (art by CocoLine)  :_






Aydenn represent my Imaginary best friend!

thank you all for read this! and don't forget to tell me about your sona (with pic if you want hihi)​


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 9, 2020)

Such a great bunch of friends! OwO
I love every bit of the setups, keep it up!


For me, here's my sona Terry! Most setups are based on real life me, so I can love my sona more than not UwU

There's nothing too special. Terry is non-binary and you can call them she or he.

They have slightly emerald-green eyes, and they function just like those of real cats'. The fur pattern and color can be changed as much as they want while always keeping the facepaint on their cheeks.
The pocket gear is there for minor storage purposes, and the gun, mask and goggles are just to fit the overall fashion with the pockets  And Terry loves wearing collar with a bell on >w<

Guess I have to update my sona artwork but I'm just too lazy XD


----------



## Angel_patoo (May 9, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Such a great bunch of friends! OwO
> I love every bit of the setups, keep it up!
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooh thank you! hihi

AND OMG HE IS SO CUTE AAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 9, 2020)

Angel_patoo said:


> ooooooh thank you! hihi
> 
> AND OMG HE IS SO CUTE AAAAAAAAAAAAH



Such a reaction XD Thankies so much! Terry really appreciates being cared :3

I forgot to mention that you also did a great job at drawing the gun! Not to be mean, but it's not easy to find someone doing great work on both guns and furries.

That being said, Ima go smash the door >:3


----------



## KD142000 (May 9, 2020)

Some really bright characters you have, there!

My fursona shares a name with the above poster, but he's canine rather than feline :3
Terry is the same age as I am (20), as he grows along with me. He's also LGBT, being gay, with a boyfriend he's ever so passionate about!
All his friends are very important to him and he always enjoys hanging out with them :3





He never goes anywhere without his spiked collar (which makes people think he's a dog, but he's a wolf)! He got it around age 16, where he decided to be more 'him'.
Terry's outfits are best described as 'leather' or 'punk'. As for music, he's a fan of classic rock and 80's pop.

Personality-wise, he's friendly, welcoming and always happy to lend a supportive paw :3


----------



## Angel_patoo (May 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Some really bright characters you have, there!
> 
> My fursona shares a name with the above poster, but he's canine rather than feline :3
> Terry is the same age as I am (20), as he grows along with me. He's also LGBT, being gay, with a boyfriend he's ever so passionate about!
> ...


owo!!! this sona is so perfeeeect blblblbl <3


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

This thread is so wholesome compared to mine lol
Anyway here's Jin, a mammoth-minotaur.




I'm really into designing weapons, so he's a blacksmith ; like me, he is ambitious with his craftsmanship and hopes to become a legendary blacksmith one day.
He's able to enchant weapons, or even shape pure, raw, intangible magic energy into physical, solid, tangible weapons too. His hammer tool was his first success, from his weapon-summon magic.




After that, though, his forge broke down, so he rebuilt and upgraded it with plasma of the sun and lava from the earth core (in order to have the magic-shaped-into-weapon property).




Jin prefers to fight from afar with his weapon-summon magic (done with his hammer) :




He also has his signature guns, just in case :
A pair of hand cannons named Diamond




And a shotgun named Platinum




He has 3 other forms, but the full details are much further in his background so I'm just gonna show the pics here :
Snake tails





Dark matter (like Venom in Spider Man)





Crystal


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 9, 2020)

I will revisit this thread when my updated 3D model is completed. I'll post a link to a self made 3D model viewer for my character which'll be on itch.io. I don't feel right posting my older art since it'll all be outdated once this model is complete. You guys all have wonderful sonas though!


----------



## Aika the manokit (May 10, 2020)

Aika is a fisherman and native to an unknown tropical island. Unlike most of his species, Aika can infact swim and doesn't need to squint his eyes. 

While not a warrior, Aika is skilled in spear fighting and has developed a fighting style unique to him only.

He's generally a jolly fellow who just wants to be everyone's friend... Though he might annoy you by squeaking or something fish related.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 10, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> Aika is a fisherman and native to an unknown tropical island. Unlike most of his species, Aika can infact swim and doesn't need to squint his eyes.
> 
> While not a warrior, Aika is skilled in spear fighting and has developed a fighting style unique to him only.
> 
> He's generally a jolly fellow who just wants to be everyone's friend... Though he might annoy you by squeaking or something fish related.


Ooooooh! I think I know what this is based off of. Isn't there some island off Sri Lanka that has tribal people who can swim underwater and see perfectly fine?


----------



## Aika the manokit (May 10, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Ooooooh! I think I know what this is based off of. Isn't there some island off Sri Lanka that has tribal people who can swim underwater and see perfectly fine?


The creator of manokits stated that they cannot swim and must squint due to there sensitive eyes. Aika is my son's so I do what I want with him.

To add to his backstory, he lives with his son Guppy


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 10, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> The creator of manokits stated that they cannot swim and must squint due to there sensitive eyes. Aika is my son's so I do what I want with him.
> 
> To add to his backstory, he lives with his son Guppy


Oh. Ignore my rambling then! Heh


----------



## Aika the manokit (May 10, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh. Ignore my rambling then! Heh


And you ignore the typo.

Sona not son's


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 10, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> And you ignore the typo.
> 
> Sona not son's


Will do! Hehe


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (May 10, 2020)

There's not much to tell about my sona. Outside of he's me but I guess I can go into details about the development of him and some other things.

My fursona's name is Riot, it was more of a joke name than anything else. I was playing around with the old line "He's such in a riot!" in a sarcastic way  in my head like "Oh he's such a riot." I liked the name Riot because of that and it stuck.

As for the design, his design was inspired by Giovanni's design from "Night on the Galactic Railroad"  (1985) anime film based off of a novel by Kenji Miyazawa of the same name.

Here is Giovanni






Here is Riot





Riot was originally was going to be my sona for my youtube channel reviewing obscure anime films. Cause I rather like obscure stuff no one really pays any mind to.

So he was created for that reason.


----------



## farraigeart (May 10, 2020)

SUCH GOOD SONAS ;O;

this is my sona!! the same name as me (link) and he likes to tell stories




he is usually grumpy and/or tired but!! he has his good moments


----------



## Zerzehn (May 10, 2020)

Mine is an opossum.





Very prone to saying "cheeki breeki".


----------



## Uru (May 17, 2020)

I don't have a picture for Uruyaki yet, but he's a dragon. He's half devil and half angel, so his right half is red with a devil wing and his left half is pale gold with an angel wing. He's sorta over gender and sexuality but still uses he/him pronouns. I would buy a commission but I'm a minor and I don't have any money -w-. I'm working on drawing one though :3.


----------



## Trndsttr (May 18, 2020)

I have three characters I use (I’m Genderfluid and prefer having different characters of different genders for when I’m switching. However, they interact as seperate characters and are good friends)

The first is Jade. A cat. She goes by Diva, as she is a popular musical artist and uses Diva as a stage name. She’s female and panromantic. (All of them are ace) She enjoys roadtrips and is extroverted. She’s completely white except for her long black hair and green eyes.

The second is Jack, Jade’s twin brother. Also a cat(His name was a coincidence, I had forgotten Jade’s name was Jade and called him Jack.) Jack is introverted, but funny and can make anyone laugh. He’s male also panromantic. He is also completely white with dark hair, but his hair is short and spiky, and his eyes are a slightly darker shade of green.

The third is Lux. They are non-binary, introverted, an otter. Their given name is Tapioca and they go by either Tapioca and Lux, (I use Lux to avoid confusion.) They are a simple otter, a natural brown color with lighter colors underneath. They have a small halo with a star I draw them with sometimes, but it’s just a design thing and has nothing to do with them.  Again, pan and ace. She lives on a tropical island I haven’t named, but Jade and Jack also live there.

Those are my three! Lux is my main because it’s easier for people who don’t know I’m genderfluid, but Jade and Jack are both definitely my sonas.  I don’t have any good art of them on my phone but I hope my descriptions were enough.


----------



## Arnak (May 18, 2020)

Arnak is a powerful wizard who gave up his humanity in order to learn the most guarded of arcane secrets. His decision ultimately proved a poor one as he remained young while his true love grew older and eventually died. He's grown bitter and anti social over the years. He knows damn well he can bring her back but that would require a dark ritual and the sacrifice of an infant, actions he does not condone. 

He is a dragowolf (dragon wolf hybrid without the stupid name of "Wagon" ) the parts of him that are red are scaly while anything gray is surprisingly soft fluff. He keeps his wings concealed beneath his robe. As for abilities, Arnak is a self proclaimed master of magic, studying all forms of magic so long as it is not demonic. Though he doesn't like physical fights, he's capable of breaking bones and tearing flesh if he ever needed to.

All in all, Arnak is a lonely old man. Even when surrounded by his servants, he feels alone in this world without his love... He's also annoyed by any form of modern technology, calling it "a fool's attempt at godhood" 

IDK what else to say, unless you wanna ask questions


----------



## Feralteddy (May 18, 2020)

My first sona is Stinky Kitty, a homeless teenage punk cat.  He loiters in the arcades and sneaks snacks from birthday parties at the bowling alley.





My other sona is a sheep named Annie, a shy, insecure pink sheep.  She's in love with a cow girl named Ramona, but is stuck in a toxic relationship with a wolf named Julian and I'm currently writing a whole comic about her life and how she escapes him. grnpastures.thecomicseries.com: To Greener Pastures


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 18, 2020)

Paws is a gryphon mixed out of various Asian cryptids, the Japanese phoenix (Feng-Huang), Chinese guardian lion (Fu), and Korean dragon (Yong). Her longer body, scaled forelegs, barbels, and fluked, saurian tail differentiate her from normal gryphons.




A genie originally created her as a companion while she 'lived' in her receptacle, which rather than an oil lamp, was a Ming dynasty vase. After many of hundreds of peaceful years, in the late 1500s, the vase was found and its 'purpose' deciphered by a (typically) greedy person, however, upon granting his last wish, the genie herself was freed, leaving Paws alone inside the vase.






Over the next centuries the ambient magic left behind seeped into her, imbuing her with magical powers of her own as well as gradually increasing her size. The vase was never found again, but after another five hundred years, she had amassed enough power to free herself. In advanced she had expected the outside world might be unprepared for her, so she examined what of modern society that could possibly explain her existence. She came to view a toy & hobby store that had 'likenesses' of many creatures, both real and imaginary, and she entered this new world, having altered her appearance and composition to something that would 'fit in' better... but was unprepared for the one problem of how one stores centuries of magical power in such a 'simple' construction... that much power simply could not be housed in a small body, and her original size quickly returned, quite visibly setting her apart from other 'toys'.

It took a short while for her to learn to project a protective aura that causes her to be perceived normally in her surroundings. The aura ensures that those easily frightened won't be afraid of her, though small children that are naturally fearless aren't usually affected and do indeed see her as the giant, friendly, and curious bus-sized monster she is.






She has always been an avid reader, and is very much delighted with the literary mountain of material in the modern world, even that which isn't factual. She has made a hobby of collecting everything written, and in order to maintain a regular life on Earth, has become an editor/publisher on her own to help budding fantasy writers, and make appearances at libraries and toy stores where she is often found reading various works to children, whether for entertainment (usually) or educational (often) purposes. For all intents and purposes, the big gryphon is viewed as an 'amazingly well-crafted machine for the benefit of human imagination' by most grown-ups, even though humans had no technical part in her magical design. Those with less acceptance or imagination simply believe she is an animatronic, a robot that just happens to not look like a 'typical' one... and because of her enchantment, seem completely unsurprised that she is also perfectly mobile - though even with her enormous wings, she cannot fly.

(despite the final picture's silhouetted subjects, she is a resident of a terribly boring and very mundane Earth)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

Very detailed there!


----------



## Skittles (May 18, 2020)

-Floofs in-
Greetings! I am "Her" Royal Nuttiness Queen Skittles of FaF! But most call me Skitz or Skittles. ;D 

My Sona represents me and has allowed me to explore parts of myself I have generally kept repressed. He is a little more eccentric than I am in reality. He is a Squirlf or Squirrel-Wolf. Since I have a love for these two animals. Like me he enjoys alot of things, gaming, reading, hanging out with friends. He is LGBT genderfluid pansexual, thus his appearance alternates depending on his mood. I hope you like him. ^w^


----------



## Miigo (May 19, 2020)

My fursona Miigo is a hyena with purple grey color palette! She does not have a backstory of any kind as she's meant to be a reflection of me ; w ; Sometimes I draw her very feminine sometimes more masculine. She's very moody and emotional in general. Her "hair" or "mane" or whatever hyena anthro's have keep changing all the time as well but I don't even mind honestly. She doesn't have much commissioned art (YET) but I got to commission Jhose last year (below) and that piece captures her pretty well I'd say , w , I guess she,, alternates between my personal moods : Sometimes she's tall and intimidating but sometimes short and just a goof. Not very "deep" character but I do treasure her still ♥ 


 

+ An old sketch of her I made but never finished


----------

